# Son of Ben Preamp



## music6000 (Sep 21, 2019)

Great little Pedal!
Mods: Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.
Brushed Sanded Top, Swirl Sanded Sides with Purple Tint & Finished in Automotive Clear Coat.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks great how did you do the purple tint?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 21, 2019)

Devoureddeth said:


> Looks great how did you do the purple tint?


Dupli-Color Metalcast Aerosol Paint




Dupli-Color Adhesion Promoter


----------



## zgrav (Sep 21, 2019)

Nice job!  That really pops.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 21, 2019)

That’s one of the nicest enclosure I’ve seen ..awesome work !

Very nice build..

Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 22, 2019)

Very nice !!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 22, 2019)

A beaut! So clean!


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Here's 2 Custom *What The F* Mini's with Eyelet Board that I built in January 2017 using the Dupli-Color Metalcast Aerosol Paint.
I used Dupli-Color Adhesion Promoter on the bare Aluminium before applying the Metalcast paint.
Spray a Even Light Coat of Metalcast as each coat is applied it gets *Darker & Darker.
I suggest doing a practice run on some aluminium sheeting. *
Then apply Graphics.
I finish it off with Automotive Clear Coat.


----------



## p_wats (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice! Been thinking about building the Son of Ben too. Won't look as nice as that though


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 23, 2019)

Are you using fine grit sand paper for the engine turning effect?

Way back in the day, I tried a similar effect with gold leaf, but I was never happy with the results. Kudos to you for pulling it off so consistently on a small surface.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 23, 2019)

CanadianDave said:


> Are you using fine grit sand paper for the engine turning effect?
> 
> Way back in the day, I tried a similar effect with gold leaf, but I was never happy with the results. Kudos to you for pulling it off so consistently on a small surface.


I use these with a Pedestal type Drill & trim to size.
I clamp a Block & move it on the base of the Drill & slide the Enclosure along it and lower the Pad lightly on top til the desired pattern is present.
They come in different grades of Courseness & screw into the Holder which clamps in the Drill Chuck.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 25, 2019)

enclosures are mint !!   love the colors !


----------

